# 928e drive cable attachment, bent?



## Thorny (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm a newbie here. I just picked up a lightly used 928e dual stage blower this weekend and gave it it's first test yesterday. My driveway is about 100 yards long made up of decomposed granite road base. Half of it is flat and the other half runs up at hill with a 16% grade.

Since the snow was only a few inches deep I was running the blower in 6th gear and found on my 3rd pass up the hill that the drive seemed to be not fully engaged. I backed it down to 4th gear and carried on.

After returning to the garage I was going over the machine looking for any issues and noticed that the auger engage and drive engage handles were a little floppy, so I tightened the bolts that hold them on, then I noticed that the metal tab which the drive and auger engage cables attach to on the handles were both bent, but not the same amount. The direction of pull on those cable is not straight in line with the handle, so it appears that the force of the cable bends these metal attachment points. Is this correct, or are they bent from the factory?

If they are not supposed to bend, is there a way to stiffen them?

On the drive cable side, I see an adjustment plate to reduce slack in the line. How tight should that drive cable be? Some slack? Zero slack? I'm wondering if the slack in my line due to the bent attachment tab is not allowing me to fully engage the drive and is the reason the drive system slipped going up the hill. 

Sorry this is so long. But I'm overly excited about my new JD.


----------



## GTD (Feb 2, 2015)

Thorny
I can't answer your questions because my JD 1030 predates your machine by decades.
As such, it has no control cables other than a throttle cable.

Just a tip: for more interest and replies on your posts - include pics !
That's what draws attention and results in answers.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Thorny and GTD 

Here is the owners manual with instructions on the adjustments:

https://groundscare.custhelp.com/ci/fattach/get/51724/0/filename/972+-+928E+OM.pdf


----------

